# sh datei ausführen



## deejaymario (6. März 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab mir ein kleines PHP Script gemacht, welches eine .sh datei "öffnet".
Ich habe das allerdings mit "fopen" gemacht und es funktioniert auch nicht.

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich das so machen, dass mein PHP Script die .sh datei ausführt?

MfG


----------



## Flex (6. März 2005)

http://www.php.net/exec

Diese Funktion kannst du dir zu Gemüte führen, allerdings ist es auf den meisten Webservern nicht gestattet externe Programme auszuführen...


----------



## deejaymario (8. März 2005)

hallo.

danke, hab das versucht, funktioniert aber leider nicht ganz.
ich glaube aber, dass es an meinem sh script liegt.


Im SH script steht:

```
java ChatServer
```
d.h: das das sh script die java datei chatserver ausführt, aber wenn ich das jetzt mit exec(); oder system(); mach, geht es nicht.. wie kann ich es sonst machen?

ich hab es so versucht:

```
system("/home/server/ord/java ChatServer");
```

funktioniert aber leider auch nicht...

mfg


----------

